# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit!

## ☆Angie☆

Përshëndetje të gjithëve. Ju uroj një start të mirë në javën e re.

Shëndet!

----------


## bombona

flm angjelina qe je kaq e rregullt ehhehehe
te pershendes shummmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Nje pershendetje e madhe shkon per bombonen dhe anglinen !!

----------


## <katunari>

Pershendetje miletooooooooooooo,
a ka muhabet e hyzmet a jo?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po ore po !!

Pershendes katundarin dhe BOMBONEN !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ja une po i baj te dyjat, e nese dikush don te me bashkangjitet veq te urdheron, !!

Pershendes bombonen, himitsu, uarden, ekonomistin, sauren, unejsen, suadablozanon, systema, xhamine, zogun kosovar, shigjeten, angelinen, edir, darius, bvizion, katundari, era dhe klaren !!!

----------


## bombona

pershendetje te gjithve ne veqanti ketij zogut te vogel qe mbeti duke ciceru emrin tim ehehhe

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Me rendesi shqiptar  !!

Perhsendes gjithe shqiptart anekend botes !!

----------


## iktuus

> pershendetje te gjithve ne veqanti ketij zogut te vogel qe mbeti duke ciceru emrin tim ehehhe


mos eshte dashurur ku mi se ky me duket nje zog me ndjenja mua.
pershendetje bombones

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po cdo zog ka ndjenja ore iktuus, ama ju lutem mos me keqkuptoni se une gjith juve iu kam shoke e shoqe te vertet !!

Nje pershendetje speciale per iktuus !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Nje pershendetje speciale per ardhuronjesit e Harry Potter-it !!

----------


## Enii



----------


## <katunari>

Përshëndetje të gjithëve.
Po a ka far muhabeti ksajde ejjjjjjjjjjjjj?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Me duket se gjithe paskan rene ne gjum pasdite sot !!

Po ja, une iu bej muhabet sa te doni !!

A jeni gjalle ore  a joo !?!?!?

Pershendes te gjithe miqt e mij pa vecuar asnje, me ne krye bombonen !!

----------


## e panjohura

Pershendetje Dugagjinoooooo,nga Mitrovica(Drenica)!

----------


## <katunari>

O zog, hajde na po bajna muhabet , e qikjo xyz-ja hyzmet, a ban ?

----------


## e panjohura

> O zog, hajde na po bajna muhabet , e qikjo xyz-ja hyzmet, a ban ?


Po more si jo!Paj edhe jeta u be edhe me më shum te panjohura se kto qe i ceket(xyz...)

----------


## <katunari>

> Po more si jo!Paj edhe jeta u be edhe me më shum te panjohura se kto qe i ceket(xyz...)


Eh bash mire xyz-te, u rritsh, une si katunar kam qef valla, masi te kry punen ne ara, me u ule ngat axhaku, me e dheze njo, 
me ba llaf e muhabet, se tash dita shkurt e nata gat :buzeqeshje: 

Po qka din ti me ba hyzmet, naj qaj a naj kafe a ? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Paj nje mikepritje me buzeqeshje,ka vlera me teper se qaji e kafeja,ani qe edhe atyre ja u kam marr doren!

----------


## <katunari>

> Paj nje mikepritje me buzeqeshje,ka vlera me teper se qaji e kafeja,ani qe edhe atyre ja u kam marr doren!


Te lumte, u gzofsh, mire e ke

----------

